# Lighting dimming 101



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Our local dimming nightmare started shortly after our lovely blue state subsidized cfl and then led replacement elements, which most people did w/o reading the fine print

Said elements eventually evolved to dimmability , albeit _non_ linear which seems the chief complaint 

The manufacturing answer being the creation of proprietary dimmers further confusing the entire issue hasn't, _imho_, helped....

~CS~


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> Our local dimming nightmare started shortly after our lovely blue state subsidized cfl and then led replacement elements, which most people did w/o reading the fine print
> 
> Said elements eventually evolved to dimmability , albeit _non_ linear which seems the chief complaint
> 
> ...


Phase cut dimming ballasts didn't get much penetration into the market, but they were upfront about requiring a special dimmer. Not so much with CFLs and LEDs. They tried to get them marketed as truly drop-ins and the CFL/LED dimmers only came out as a band aid after that didn't really work out.


----------

